# Fussball Manager 09 Mehrfach Installation



## Soulblader (12. Februar 2009)

Hi ich hab mal ne Frage,

is es möglich das ich den Fussball Manager 09 mehrfach auf verschiedene Rechner installiere ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen zu haben ?

Mein Vater wohnt bei mir im gleichen Haus wir haben aber unterschiedliche Internetanbieter, ich habe mir das Spiel gekauft und auch gelesen das ich es auf bis zu 5 Rechnern installieren darf. 

Heisst das jetzt das ich es immer nur auf einem Rechner zocken kann oder können wir beide Zeitgleich ohne Einschränkungen spielen....

Wäre nicht schlecht wenn jemand Rat weiß oder ähnliches schon getestet hat.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## guzzo (12. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ihr kannst das insgesamt 5 mal instalieren, egal auf wie vielen Rechnern. Ihr könnt das Spiel gleichzeitig spielen.


----------



## mkay87 (18. Februar 2009)

Habe es auch auf 2 Rechnern installiert, funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------

